
Windows 7 cuts out parts of mp3s? - arthurk
http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=715550
======
Zev
In MS's defense, it _was_ leaked; the build wasn't supposed to be public.

Not that it makes a difference anymore - it leaked with this bug (& many
others, most likely, just somewhat more minor) - and can't be unleaked.

